# Phillies website



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

So here is an article that my friend sent me and I have not laughed this hard in a long time. Here is the link: http://www.philly.com/philly/sports/phillies/20081014_Just_A_Win_Away.html

Here is the quote of interest in the third and fourth paragraph;



> "You've been here for a month and you want to get that one big hit where you really feel like you're part of the team," Stairs said.
> 
> "Not that I don't feel like I'm part of the team, but when you get that nice celebration coming in the dugout and you're getting your ass hammered by guys, there's no better feeling than to have that done."


 -BaHa!-


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

So what are you implying??? :shock: -/O_-


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Funniest sports quote I have ever heard, that is what I am implying. :wink: :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

So, with all that ass hammering, are they 'tight' with each other still? :shock:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

jahan said:


> So here is an article that my friend sent me and I have not laughed this hard in a long time. Here is the link: http://www.philly.com/philly/sports/phillies/20081014_Just_A_Win_Away.html
> 
> Here is the quote of interest in the third and fourth paragraph;
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHA damnit thanks for that Jahan. That is funny as hell. I laughed out loud when I read that quote.

Matt Stairs is the man. After the game he admitted he TRIES to hit a home run every at bat. I've never heard another player admit that. One of the TBS commentators said it best a little while ago, something like "he looks like the kind of guy you'd see lugging around a bag of alluminum bats in a beer drinking league". Couldn't be more true. :lol:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

$$$$$$$ :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice video. :lol:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

jahan said:


> Nice video. :lol:


I thought you'd like it. :lol:

I was talking to one of my buddies in California online last night, and he sent me the link. Then I remembered this thread, so i knew I'd have to share.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

You want to talk about asses taking poundings do ya? I had the stomach flu a while back, it took a week for my ass to recover.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> You want to talk about asses taking poundings do ya? I had the stomach flu a while back, it took a week for **** recover.


I know, fixed. That's half of what you talk about on the Gut Pile. :lol:


----------

